# Tele/becon/shovel rentals



## duckfoot (Oct 10, 2003)

I've got a hut trip this weekend and need to rent some tele boards, boots, skins, a beacon and a shovel. I live in Denver, but am meeting my crew in Glenwood. Any advice on a shop in Denver (or between here and GWS) that's good about this sort of thing? 

I might have the skis, skins and boots covered, but still need the beacon and shovel.

Thanks for any tips, Buzzards.

Ryan


----------



## jwolters4 (Jan 3, 2005)

try Bent Gate in Golden


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

The outdoor shop in Glenwood is called Summit Canyon Mountaineering. They may have something.


----------



## l-dot (Dec 20, 2003)

I rented a beacon/shovel/probe kit from Confluence Kayaks once. I'm pretty sure they rent tele boards, boots and skins too.

http://www.confluencekayaks.com/svc_win.php

scroll to the bottom for rental info.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

You should be able to rent this stuff at Alpine Quest in Edwards, it's on the way.


----------



## Alpine Sports Outlet (Feb 16, 2007)

*Beacons, Probes, Shovels for rent in Boulder*

Beacons, Shovels, Probes, etc... also for rent in Boulder at Alpine Sports

Alpine Sports
2707 Spruce St
Boulder, CO 80302
303-325-3231

http://www.alpinesportsoutlet.com


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Beacons, Probes, Shovels for rent in Boulder*



Alpine Sports Outlet said:


> Beacons, Shovels, Probes, etc... also for rent in Boulder at Alpine Sports
> 
> Alpine Sports
> 2707 Spruce St
> ...


SPAMMER!
Everyone else pays to advertise here. And TGR for that matter.


----------

